# 2017 Cruze 1.4 turbo timing tool kit



## DaveTex1976 (Dec 13, 2021)

Does anyone know of a timing tool kit, or timing belt installation tool for the 2017 2nd Gen 1.4 turbo? Everything I find online says 2012 and older or 2011 and older. Are the timing tool kits form the 1st Gen compatible with 2nd Gen?

I appreciate any help.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The motors are the same from 2011 - 2016.

2016 - 2019.


----------



## DaveTex1976 (Dec 13, 2021)

I'm looking for the 2017 2nd generation timing tool kit or timing belt installation tool. Do you know of one. I'm guessing the ones made for the earlier motor are not compatible, but not sure.


----------

